
Adam Wiggins on Building Heroku on Top of Amazon EC2 - semmons
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/wiggins-heroku-ec2-cloud
======
semmons
Here's the transcript:
[http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ATkBKEXbo6n8ZGdrNzhoM2dfNT...](http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ATkBKEXbo6n8ZGdrNzhoM2dfNTNtbTlkYzloYw&hl=en)

